# New member



## Barbsalgado (10 mo ago)

Hi! I’m a new member and a have a question. I got my dad the Staresso travel espresso machine, and this machine makes the best sweet coffee we also have a standard machine and no matter what we do, it’s never as sweet as it is on the Staresso. So basically, what are the steps I need to do to pull a sweet coffee?


----------

